# Vidéo flash Safari



## Bibuu_ (31 Mai 2012)

Salut,

J'ai un petit problème: impossible de lire les vidéo en flash sur Safari.

Lorsque je lance une vidéo, sur YouTube par exemple, elle charge non-stop sans jamais se lancer.. pas très pratique ><

Je sais que Flash & OS X ne sont pas amoureux mais au point de ne pas du tout savoir les lire, c'est plutôt craignos :/

Surtout qu'avant, j'utilisais Google Chrome et là, il n'y avait pas de soucis!

Des idées?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## subsole (31 Mai 2012)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> J'ai un petit problème: impossible de lire les vidéo en flash sur Safari.
> Lorsque je lance une vidéo, sur YouTube par exemple, elle charge non-stop sans jamais se lancer.. pas très pratique ><


Bonjour,
Le problème est propre a ton Mac, je n'ai aucun problème de ce type.


Bibuu_ a dit:


> Je sais que Flash & OS X ne sont pas amoureux mais au point de ne pas du tout savoir les lire, c'est plutôt craignos :/


Ça c'est une belle connerie, on aime ou on aime pas, mais le plug Flash fonctionne sur Mac, à moins d'avoir un relique sous PPC et encore.
Sinon, ton OS est à jour ?  
Safari est à jour ?
Le plug Flash est à jour ?


----------



## Bibuu_ (31 Mai 2012)

Oui, tout est à jour sur mon MBP.

Par contre, y'a quelques vidéos qui passent (genre 1 sur 10)..

Je viens de désinstaller puis réinstaller Flash, mais ça ne change rien.


----------



## Larme (31 Mai 2012)

Et sur Chrome ?




subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le problème est propre a ton Mac, je n'ai aucun problème de ce type.
> 
> Ça c'est une belle connerie, on aime ou on aime pas, mais le plug Flash fonctionne sur Mac, à moins d'avoir un relique sous PPC et encore.
> ...



Perso, j'ai installé hier _ClickToFlash_. Alors, oui, ça fonctionne. De là à dire que c'est fonctionnel, que c'est optimisé etc, par contre...


----------



## subsole (1 Juin 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Et sur Chrome ?
> Perso, j'ai installé hier _ClickToFlash_. Alors, oui, ça fonctionne. De là à dire que c'est fonctionnel, que c'est optimisé etc, par contre...


[HS]
Chacun fait ce qu'il lui plait.   
Installer ClickToFlash est une d'excellente initiative,pas aussi bonne que d'installer ClickToPlugin  qui évite "racisme anti-Flash", puisque l'on peut couper/voir à la demande le Flash, le Silverlight, le Quicktime, Java, le Shockwave) de plus c'est un excellemment moyen de DL les vidéos Flash  ) pour plus d'informations  =>  http://www.macg.co/news/voir/218242/clicktoplugin-transmet-les-videos-de-safari-a-l-apple-tv
On peut également ajouter en parallèle à un de ces deux plugs, le plug AdBlock (bloque presque toutes de pubs quelque soit la technique employée.
Bref tous ces plugs permettent de voir l'intégralité du web " à la demande". 

Je crains bien que flash soit  présent sur la toile pendant encore "bon nombre d'années".
De plus, Apple n'a aucun moyen d'imposer ces vues avec ses 5% de Mac comme il l'a fait avec iOS, par contre Microsoft oui, d'ailleurs on peut lire que Microsoft aurait_ 'fait le nécessaire pour intégrer profondément Flash dans IE, plutôt que de l'utiliser sous la forme d'un module externe.'_ (Actualité MacG du jour). (comme Chrome il me semble)
[HS_fin]

Pour rester un minimum dans le sujet, Bibuu_ nous dit que ça fonctionnait lorsqu'il utilisait  Chrome.
Moi, je dis que Flash fonctionne sur mes Mac, donc le problème est propre à  Bibuu_, reste à trouver pourquoi. 

Bibuu_, as-tu pensé à réparer les autorisations, redémarrer le Mac, vider le cache de Safari ?
Ou, peut-être un problème de connexion, Wifi ou Ethernet ?


----------



## Bibuu_ (2 Juin 2012)

Ben en fait.. maintenant ça va x)
Je vais quand même installer ClickToPlugin qui a l'air pas mal 

Merci!


----------



## kookwa (3 Juin 2012)

Petite déviation du sujet...avec mon Mac (et donc plutôt ma version de Safari), je ne peux plus télécharger des vidéos you tube avec la version manuelle....
Je ne sais pas si d'autres personne ont le même problème, et s'ils ont trouvé une solution..il semble que le problème se pose avec la dernière version de Safari.


----------



## iDanGener (11 Juin 2012)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un petit problème: impossible de lire les vidéo en flash sur Safari.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Il suffit de désactiver la technologie HTML5 de Youtube en se rendant à l'adresse
http://www.youtube.com/html5
(cliquer le lien, tout au bas de la fenêtre).

Daniel


----------



## Bambouille (11 Juin 2012)

iDanGener a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il suffit de désactiver la technologie HTML5 de Youtube en se rendant à l'adresse
> http://www.youtube.com/html5
> ...



J'allais le dire


----------



## MacFlo89 (12 Juin 2012)

Essaye d'aller dans application faire un clic droit sur l'icône de Safari. Ensuite il faut aller dans lire les information et cocher 32 bits. Redémarre ton mac et normalement c'est bon.


----------



## MacFlo89 (15 Juin 2012)

Alors le résultat?


----------



## Fìx (15 Juin 2012)

MacFlo89 a dit:


> Alors le résultat?



Il dit ici que c'est reglé :



Bibuu_ a dit:


> Ben en fait.. maintenant ça va x)
> Je vais quand même installer ClickToPlugin qui a l'air pas mal
> 
> Merci!



Donc pourquoi essaierai-t-il ta solution, puisque ça refonctionne ?


----------

